# Why I will NEVER shop at Zaftique again.



## Carrie (Oct 12, 2006)

Why I will NEVER shop at Zaftique again.​
This coming Sunday is a very important day, and I wanted a new outfit to wear for it. Last Friday, October 6, I ordered a top from Zaftique for just that purpose, a top advertised on the website as being made of cotton and silk. I also ordered two other tops, one pink and one blue, advertised as cotton on the website, and a lingerie garment. I paid an exorbitant amount for express shipping (3-4 day) and received my order yesterday (Wednesday). 

I opened the box and was immediately struck by the fact that Id been sent the wrong lingerie garment. The invoice had the proper one listed  the packer had just put the wrong thing in there. Okay, no big deal, I thought, Ill just exchange them for the right thing. I dug deeper into the box and pulled out the blue top, which was as Id expected, and then the pink top, which looked to be a completely different fabric from the blue, though it was the same style. I pulled it out of its packaging, and instantly knew it was polyester, not cotton. Now, Zaftique is famous (or infamous) for their abundance of polyester clothing (ick, ick, ick!), so I was very disappointed, but perhaps not surprised. The top also had a label attached to it reading 100% polyester, made in China. 

Then I pulled out my special top, the one I was going to wear for Sunday. I touched it, and again, instantly knew it was polyester, not cotton and silk, as advertised (and sure enough, another tag attached, reading 100% polyester, made in China). It was very cheap feeling and looking, and there was no way I was going to wear that ugly and uncomfortable thing to my special event on Sunday. 

I called Zaftique and explained the situation to the customer service person, and was friendly and polite, but firm. I told her why the situation was unacceptable, and in order for them to keep me as a customer, I expected them to take full responsibility for their multiple errors, and to express ship me a different top at their expense, and to not put any charges on my credit card. In exchange, I would return their two nasty polyester tops in the mail today. Of course, I was told that shed have to speak to the owner and would call me back with the verdict. 

She didnt call me back until mid-day today (Thursday). She explained that the owner had said no, that the tops ARE cotton, not polyester. I informed her that that was incorrect, as a). They are clearly marked polyester, and b). I know the difference between polyester and cotton, even if the owner did not. She then went on to say that the owner had said that sometimes the tops are mis-marked re. what theyre made of, at which point I reiterated point b)., above. She THEN went on to explain that the owner said that sometimes their garments are made of different fabrics then advertised, if they run out of the proper fabric, but they wont change the label or the information on the website about the garment. 

Sounding shadier and shadier, isnt it? 

Lets see, what else.oh, yes. Then she said that the owner was insisting that hed have to check my returned garments himself to make sure of the fabric, and to ensure that they were in acceptable condition for returning before theyd send me something else. Please. I received them 24 hours ago, and you couldnt pay me enough money to wear these tops, so theyre in perfect re-selling condition, for someone who actually enjoys sweating her ass off in cheap polyester. Oh, and at some point she actually told me that the owner makes the clothes himself, so he should know about the fabric content  I found this odd, considering the Made in China tags on the garments. 

Anyway. At this point I was fairly livid and trying very hard not to yell at the customer service rep, so I asked very nicely if I could perhaps speak to the owner. Of course I was told, Hes in a meeting and will be very busy all day. I then informed her to please pass on the message to her boss that if I wasnt given the outcome that I demand and DESERVE by the end of the day today, I was going to post a message here at Dim recounting this tale and urging fellow Dim members to avoid this company at all costs, as they have the absolute worst customer service policies Ive encountered in a very long time, and they would certainly lose ME as a long-time customer. 

Update  the customer service rep just called me back, and theyre not going to do anything for me, not even refund the charge for express shipping I paid, in order to have this top on time for Sunday  this top that was wrongly advertised and definitely wont work for me. Oh, and? In case I didnt make myself clear, these tops are ugly as hell. 

I feel a call to the Better Business Bureau coming on.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 12, 2006)

Call the BBB. No excuse for this. Given, my size 3 ass probably can't do much harm to their business, but I'll definately repeat this tale to anyone who would shop there.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 12, 2006)

I also had a horrible experience with Zaftique years ago, and will *never* order from them again. My very first order to them was the last. 

Initially, I was so impressed with the way items were displayed and described on the site that I excitedly ordered several things via the website. I get an email confirmation and set out to wait for my order to arrive. 1 week later. 2 weeks later - and nothing. I contact them, and they've never heard of me. I explain that I placed an order for several hundred dollars, they seem unimpressed. Ohhhkay. The email confirmation also does nothing to pique their interest. So I place my order again and alert them to the fact that I request special handling so it doesn't get lost again. I get my order - and the clothes were... ick. Polyester heaven, just as you experienced, Carrie. Even the special-fabric stuff (hemp, of all things, in this case) doesn't feel right to me, and had cheap plastic buttons. Okay, no biggie - I'll return it all. Out of about 7 things, I kept one (which I've never even worn). I ship back the order, and in a few days, more clothes arrive. That I didn't order.  I call _again_, explain the problem, and return the clothes. 

What follows at that point is a weeks-long email trail with their accounting department to try and straighten out the charges and *over*charges they have put on my credit card account. The amount of arrogance and defiance they displayed when asked to properly address and handle my complaints was beyond belief. Between all the charges and credits on my account, it was nearly impossible to decipher exactly what they were doing. In the end, I think I actually ended up about $29 ahead, and they agreed to let me keep it. They hoped I'd be a customer again. 

Fat fucking chance.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 12, 2006)

ugh!! carrie i am so sorry. of course you should call the bbb, nail their asses to the cross as best you can, etc. but mostly i feel awful that you're not going to have anything special to wear on your day.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 12, 2006)

She still has those purple nipple covers. Never fear.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 12, 2006)

This, folks, is why good customer service and good quality product is so important. Piss someone off, soon you've got an army.

I've never shopped them, but just from this heresay, I likely won't.

Carrie, in adddition to anything else you do, print off this forum thread (maybe crossing off names as to not violate privacy?) and mail it to them.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 12, 2006)

I think I've also made my first and last order with them. Back in September I placed an order for one item. I received an email saying it was backordered and would be shipped within ten days. It's now been just shy of a month and it still hasn't arrived.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I think I've also made my first and last order with them. Back in September I placed an order for one item. I received an email saying it was backordered and would be shipped within ten days. It's now been just shy of a month and it still hasn't arrived.


Rainy, tip: You ain't ever gettin' that shirt.


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 12, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ugh!! carrie i am so sorry. of course you should call the bbb, nail their asses to the cross as best you can, etc. but mostly i feel awful that you're not going to have anything special to wear on your day.



I'm with Elle...not only am I EXTREMELY pissed off for you about the way you were treated, but the fact that you don't have something to wear for your special day is horrible! I'm so sorry!

 

Rachael


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, 

Thanks for that information Carrie and Sammie. I've thought about ordering from them one several occasions but I always found something better at other places, thankfully. 

I have a feeling they will have wish that had not treated you this way.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 13, 2006)

Awww, you guys. :wubu: 

Thank you very much for your support and sympathy - and good grief, Samantha, your ordeal makes mine sound like a walk in the park! Very cringe-worthy, indeed. I did some digging, and the Better Business Bureau has an online complaint department, so I'm going to take some pictures of the tops and use that avenue - I've already taken screen shots of the items on the website with the incorrect descriptions. 

As for Sunday, I have other things I can wear. It would have been nice to have had something new for the occasion, but I'll make do. Actually, I've got some curtains upstairs that are pretty nice - maybe I'll pull a Scarlett O'Hara....  

Thank you again, everyone!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Awww, you guys. :wubu:
> 
> Thank you very much for your support and sympathy - and good grief, Samantha, your ordeal makes mine sound like a walk in the park! Very cringe-worthy, indeed. I did some digging, and the Better Business Bureau has an online complaint department, so I'm going to take some pictures of the tops and use that avenue - I've already taken screen shots of the items on the website with the incorrect descriptions.
> 
> ...



Purple pasties or curtains/drapes.... I'm sure you'll look fantabulous.

Gee, come to think of it, you've never shown me your purple pasties.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 13, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Gee, come to think of it, you've never shown me your purple pasties.



Silly girl! You've already seen the red on webcam, and the purple are quite similar - just purple and with tassels instead of red with feathers, googly eyes and glitter glue. These are my _sophisticated_ pasties.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Silly girl! You've already seen the red on webcam, and the purple are quite similar - just purple and with tassels instead of red with feathers, googly eyes and glitter glue. These are my _sophisticated_ pasties.



Ya know... I think I need a pair. Can you tell me where I can get some my size?


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Carrie Babe, 

What a thing to happen to a Princess! Not fair... 

I cant comment on the Customer sservice side of this because, 1) I'm not a customer and 2) As hard as I try to provide snafu-free service it still does happen from time to time (I hate admitting that, but at least I'm being completely honest!) 

What I can comment on though is that here in the UK it is ILLEGAL to not put a label into a garment with the fabric composition or to use an incorrect one. This ruling is because of allergies, personal preferences like Veganism etc and also to protect the customer so even if a card swing tag says it's 100% silk or whatever, the sewn in label has to say the same in case it needs specialist dry-cleaning or something. It's not the manufacturers responsibility, it's the retailers (so dont accept anyone fobbing you off and saying it's not the sellers fault because it is absolutely is.) I believe this is an international law because we have to use labels with international laundry symbols on them. (I only know about this because I found out the hard way... If anyone reading this has a BeaBea garment which isn't labelled give me a shout and I will rectify the problem with all possible speed and with many MANY apologies.) 

Also, International Trade rules are VERY strict about items being labelled with the country of manufacture. The majority of countries will not clear shipments through Customs if they are incorrectly labelled. It's all to do with trade quotas etc but basically - if it says it was made in China then 99.99999% of the time -was- made in China. 

I'm not sure if any of that helps, but I do know you are so gorgeous that any kind of clothing at all is basically just gilding the lily with you.... 

Tracey xx


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, one and only one order from them here too.

I cannot express in words how low-grade the fabric and workmanship was. It was a very inferior grade nasty stretchy shiny polyester knit that just felt clammy against the skin. And the workmanship was even worse. Seams did not match up, serger tails hanging off everywhere, puckery seams up the sides. It did not even fit right, the proportions were off. It was one of those blouses with a shaped and gathered bustline. And the bottom of the bust gathers started around the middle of my stomach. I think they probably just graded up to a large size automatically without redrafting to ensure proper proportions and fit. It's a cheap shortcut in low-end manufacturing. 

I initially wanted to keep it to deconstruct and use as a pattern to make another blouse in a decent fabric, but it was so poorly drafted and sized that it was not worth even working with, so I put it in the donation box when I cleaned my closet out. 

I was VERY disappointed. The clothes look nice on the website. In reality they are not. I sometimes wonder if they have a sample garment in a nicer grade of fabric made up for the website photos and then have it copied in a sweatshop in a cheaper fabric to boost profits? They would not be the first. 

Tracy


----------



## Jane (Oct 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Awww, you guys. :wubu:
> 
> Thank you very much for your support and sympathy - and good grief, Samantha, your ordeal makes mine sound like a walk in the park! Very cringe-worthy, indeed. I did some digging, and the Better Business Bureau has an online complaint department, so I'm going to take some pictures of the tops and use that avenue - I've already taken screen shots of the items on the website with the incorrect descriptions.
> 
> ...


1) Better Business Bureau
2) Local District Attorney
3) Interstate Commerce Commission (this was interstate FRAUD)


----------



## altered states (Oct 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Why I will NEVER shop at Zaftique again.​



Call your credit card company and see if they can intervene. Also, contact your state's Attorney General - seriously - and tell them you're a victim of mail fraud, which you are, because if something says "cotton" in a catalog and comes as "polyester," that's fraud. Most AGs can be contacted via e-mail. Then send a letter - not an e-mail - to Zaftique letting them know you've done so.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 13, 2006)

I hope someone from Zaftique sees this thread. That's gotta have an impact (minus the stuff about pasties ).


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Carrie and I'm also sorry you're not going to have something special for the weekend. (I do hope it's a f'ing fabulous weekend for you though!!). What you've described is something I would never want to go through and the fact that they lie about the fabric content on their clothing is not acceptable. Nothing you went through with them is acceptable.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 13, 2006)

Too bad you're not closer, else I could whip you up something fantabulous by Sunday. As it is, I know that you'll be glowing and radiant no matter what you wear. After all, how could you not be, oh gorgeous one?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm a really big consumer (pun pun pun). Shop on line continuously, have a room full of clothes. Zaftique has now lost my business as well. 

Carrie, your pain with Zaftique was much more than mine, but I have had some pretty bad experiences with them. It would seem that they are now habitually providing poor customer service and products. 

​


----------



## Donna (Oct 13, 2006)

I have gotten a few nice things from Zaftique before and never had an issue. I do agree, though, sometimes the fabrics they use are a horribly cheap brand of polyester and I have had to send a couple things back. Because of your issue, though, I will not order from them again so they have lost my business.


----------



## KerrieKat (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow! I was just going to order from them but will not be doing so now. 
Hopefully more ladies will see this and follow suit.


----------



## gypsy (Oct 14, 2006)

Those FUCKERS.

I know how much this meant to you Cawwie....and it completely outrages me that you have been so sorely disappointed.

I don't do a lot of online ordering at all...one reason because shipping from the States to Canada is horrendous.

I will never.... EVER go online to this store again, not even to look. I will never step foot in this store, if I go Stateside shopping. 

I hate when anyone gets the short end of the stick. Sure, businesses can make mistakes - there is a human element behind them, and humans screw up. BUT...when the people who work for that company treat their customers, THE ONES WHO KEEP THEM IN BUSINESS, like shit, then they deserve every last shred of badmouthing, reporting, and suing that they get.

Hey, Zaftique, are you reading this? Word of mouth travels VERY fast. You haven't just lost ONE customer....you have now lost THOUSANDS. 

I hope you enjoy wearing your 100% polyester. You won't be able to give your crappy product away now.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 14, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Actually, I've got some curtains upstairs that are pretty nice - maybe I'll pull a Scarlett O'Hara....


Or a Carol Burnett. Though I hear tell some English men are intimidated by a woman with a rod.

Lots of great advice here. Nothing to add, but kick they asses, Grrrfriend. Do it for the fat girls. And do it for all the little polyesters they had to kill to produce that drek.


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, Carrie.

They'll never have my business.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 14, 2006)

I've considered purchasing with them before, but I am now grateful that I haven't. Thanks for taking care of us, and helping us to avoid such a frustrating retailer.

I mean, seriously... shopping for clothes is hard enough without piss-poor quality in fabrics, sewing, and customer service. Glad to boycott, delighted to spread the word.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Oct 15, 2006)

I totally agree with what everyone has said. I actually only ordered from them one time and ended up returning most of the stuff. I tried to order something from them this past summer but after I placed the order I was told that my stuff was on backorder so I promptly canceled. Why wouldn't they tell you that before you finalize your order so you can decide if you still want it? They definitely haven't impressed me and will not receive any more of my business either. 

**Zaftique, if you are reading this thread...you need to get your act together! Just because we're fat girls without a lot of options for clothing, doesn't mean that we will settle for low quality, polyester, mislabeled, crap!!!**


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 15, 2006)

You should call your credit card company - They may be able to do something on their end - like undoing the charges.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 17, 2006)

Such an odd thing, the way some vendors handle things like this. 

If it were me in this mess? (as a vendor), first, I'd examine what went wrong, and instruct my customer service team that KEEPING _customers _(not money) is the goal of the company. I'd refund Carrie's money in full, shipping included, with a sincere apology. I'd explain that my systems have been revamped to improve service, and offer a discount to Dimensions users who have posted seriously on this thread: $50 off, and free shipping on one order, with hopes that they become customers again. I'd also post about it, right here. I believe that talking directly with your customers is the best way to learn just what shape your business is in. 

Maybe to them, we're just 20-or-so people that are grousing, and that they don't care about. But how many people read this and didn't reply? How many will tell their friends and relatives about it? Really - even if it costs a couple thousand dollars to fix - it would be worth it to salvage my company's reputation, and some paying customers. 

But, maybe that's just me.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## JadeRose (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow....hmm a few points. First I am glad I didn't order from there when looking for a dres last summer. Second as for the 'mismarked' content is a load of crock on their end. That they are placing the blame on the makers cause they 'must of ran our of the wrong fabric'? My mom used to work for a clothing manufactuer. They would never change fabric & not change the labels. I will admit saddly they may mismark sizes...but never content. As someone else already stated you got reaction issues.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 18, 2006)

what a crock of shit. 

that sucks carrie.

i was going to buy 2 dresses, a swim suit, and a top from them for my trip to vegas for my birthday but this post changed my mind. too bad, the dresses were freaking adorable.


----------



## SuperCurves (Oct 20, 2006)

You should definitely report Zaftique to the BBB!!! 

Zaftique is owned by a man from Taiwan who bought it from the original owner and then pushed her out. She now has a new site called Plus Village.(www.plusvillage.com) 

All the owner cares about is making money. He doesn't care at all about his customers and their needs.

The owner wasn't lying...he does make all of the clothes himself, in his factory in China. He flies back and forth regularly. 

It is illegal not to label fiber content correctly in the US too. 

Every Zaftique label says 100% poly because he is too cheap to adjust them correctly and it is easier to import poly from China than natural fibers because of quotas. Almost every garment at Zaftique is made of poly, but many of them are labeled otherwise. This is not an honest business practice!

The reason the photos look so good on the website is because of the talents of the fulltime photographer on staff.

I'm sorry this happened to you, Zaftique should care more about pleasing their customers.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 20, 2006)

SuperCurves said:


> Zaftique is owned by a man from Taiwan who bought it from the original owner and then pushed her out.


When did this transition take place?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 21, 2006)

SuperCurves said:


> ...Every Zaftique label says 100% poly because he is too cheap to adjust them correctly and it is easier to import poly from China than natural fibers because of quotas. Almost every garment at Zaftique is made of poly, but many of them are labeled otherwise...



Color added to show conflicting statements - I am confused! Can you clarify?

Or am I just reading this wrong?


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 21, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Color added to show conflicting statements - I am confused! Can you clarify?
> 
> Or am I just reading this wrong?



I read it the same way, Randi, and I was confused as well. I think the bottom line is that they're all polyester, but I'm still unclear on what the poster was saying about the labeling. 

Eh.


----------



## pasazz (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh my! Terrible, terrible service. Very sorry to hear you'd have to go through all of that, very unprofessional or Zaftique to act the way they did. I would definitely call BBB and also consider adding your experience over at Bizrate.com.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 21, 2006)

pasazz said:


> Oh my! Terrible, terrible service. Very sorry to hear you'd have to go through all of that, very unprofessional or Zaftique to act the way they did. I would definitely call BBB and also consider adding your experience over at Bizrate.com.



I notice you have a Zaftique item on your top 5 Christmas dresses lists..... perhaps there is a more worthy retailer you could switch it out for?


----------



## pasazz (Oct 21, 2006)

True indeed! I'm considering removing them after reading such a terrible review of them... thank God blog posts are editable )

Update>> the list has in fact now been updated!


----------



## Donna (Oct 21, 2006)

Perhaps they are labeled wrong on the website, but not the garment tags?

I came home to an advertising email from Zaftique tonight. I hit the [unsubscribe] button and low and behold, there's a comment button as to why I no longer wish to be on their mailing list. I referred directly to this post.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 22, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> When did this transition take place?



Samantha...I seem to recall it being a couple of years ago. I knew the original owner of Zaftigue and some of her vendors, and I never heard any bad things back in those days...but I've heards tons of bad stuff about this fellow and his lack of customer service. 

I would also like to let you all know that he (the not so nice current owner) sent a note to Conrad a week ago, demanding that this thread be removed because it was libelous. Both Conrad and I decided that it should stand as is. 

Just thought you should know.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 22, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> I would also like to let you all know that he (the not so nice current owner) sent a note to Conrad a week ago, demanding that this thread be removed because it was libelous. Both Conrad and I decided that it should stand as is.
> 
> Just thought you should know.



THANK YOU!!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Oct 22, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> I would also like to let you all know that he (the not so nice current owner) sent a note to Conrad a week ago, demanding that this thread be removed because it was libelous. Both Conrad and I decided that it should stand as is.
> 
> Just thought you should know.



We have a very good defense for the libel accusation....the truth!


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 22, 2006)

If the fella doesn't want his customers to get together and discuss his shortcomings, perhaps he ought to improve his products and service. It is not the fault of Dimensions that he can't keep customers.

Good call Sandie S-R and Conrad!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 22, 2006)

I have looked at Zaftique several times and just love the clothing. They were on top of my lists of sites to order some new dresses and such for the holidays, but after reading this post, NO WAY, NO HOW.

They will never get my biz and I will make a point of letting as many plus size ladies as I can know about how shady they are. I sure hope the BBB does something about this. It just is not right to basically lie, cheat and steal from people and that is what this site and it's owner are doing.

Thank god for DIM and it's wonderful resources of information. Thanks Conrad for NOT removing this thread.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Folks

I'm posting here in trepidation as I know for certain there have been times when I have managed to completely mishandle a Customer Service situation. When you are human, and you employ humans, mistakes can happen.

All of that said though, the thing that amazes me is that once the owner became aware of the thread he STILL didn't do anything to fix the problem. I could be wrong here and Carrie might just be too busy to let us know <cough> but I think in business you need to be able to take problems like this on the chin and use them as opportunities.

I hope if it had been me I would have posted a public apology here on the board. I would have offered Carrie pretty much whatever it took to make her happy and to resolve the situation to her satisfaction and I would have offered all the Dims readers a discount in the hope I could persuade some of them to give me another try. 

If this had been handled right by someone who was sincerely trying to fix problems with fabric supply or whatever then this could have resulted in a huge amount of positive publicity for Zaftique. The fact that the owners first recourse was to contact Conrad and demand the thread be removed rather than contacting Carrie to fix the problem seems to me to be the real heart of the matter.

I'm off now to double and tripe check some orders in the desperate hope that the next thread of this kind isn't complaining about how rubbish BeaBea service is!!

Tracey xx


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 23, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I'm off now to double and tripe check some orders in the desperate hope that the next thread of this kind isn't complaining about how rubbish BeaBea service is!!
> 
> Tracey xx


Sounds like if you made a mistake, you'd at least TRY to bend over backwards to do something about it -- not like this douche that thinks he can bully his way through bad service -- my suggestion would be follow the link (posted earlier) to the company started by Zaftique's founder -- give business where business is deserved.

EDIT: apparently the link to Plus Village is here: http://pluscity.net/


----------



## gypsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> I would also like to let you all know that he (the not so nice current owner) sent a note to Conrad a week ago, demanding that this thread be removed because it was libelous. Both Conrad and I decided that it should stand as is.



Not quite as libelous as saying your clothing is 100% 'something' and then sending polyester??  

Screw you, Zaftique.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 25, 2006)

Gawd! I had this place listed in my blog as a resource. Not anymore. thanks for the heads up Carrie. I won't be giving these clowns any of MY money. And I won't be turning any of my constituents on to them either.


----------



## SummerG (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, Carrie. I have 2 of their shirts and I wasn't exactly thrilled with them, but it wasn't a big deal... i usually figure mail order is hit or miss... but after hearing this, i won't ever give them my business again. what a poor excuse for customer service.


----------



## wi-steve (Oct 26, 2006)

Um, just in case you haven't already gotten a refund, I'd reiterate the suggestions that your credit card company will stand by you. As someone who has been on both sides of disputes, I can reassure you that your credit card company will default to the consumer, not the seller. Credit card companies don't want to lose your business, they will protect YOU. As for the retailer, well, they have to process credit cards no matter what, so the credit card companies treat retailers like dirt regardless.

Write a detailed letter to your credit card company, include a copy of the catalog page as well as a copy or photo of the tag on the shirt you ordered if possible. It might be wide to contact the CC company first to make sure you send the letter to the right people, but they'll need written signed letters to handle this. Phone conversations don't leave enough of a paper trail for this.

The credit card company will refund your money and debit the retailer immediately. The retailer then has the burden of proof to reverse this, and since they are clearly in the wrong judging by your side here, they won't bother. 

Steve


----------



## Carrie (Oct 27, 2006)

Success!

I received a voicemail from someone at Zaftique the other day saying that they just wanted to check in, and if I still wanted to return the clothes they would be happy to refund my express shipping charges, though that's not their usual procedure, etc., etc., and they do have a "no hassle" return policy (oy), and hoped I'd take advantage of it if I wanted to. (I do, I just hadn't returned the clothes yet, as I wasn't sure if I'd need to keep them as evidence). So the moral of the story is - it's a shame it took all of this to get them to respond appropriately, but I have no doubt that that phone call occurred as a direct result of this thread and everyone's responses. That's pretty powerful stuff, the fact that we as a community can make a difference in someone's customer service practices!! 

So thank you Sandie and Conrad, for allowing this thread to remain despite Zaftique's complaints, and thanks so much to all of you who posted your outrage here!! And Zaftique, thank you for pulling your heads out of your asses long enough to make a solid business decision - here's hoping you'll remember this thread the next time you have the opportunity to disappoint a customer.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 27, 2006)

I doubt these people gave a rats ass about the people in this thread, you or your ruined party plans Carrie. Unfortunately it was probably the mention of the Attorney General's office that did it. The people at the AG pace and hop about like race horses just waiting for an opportunity to put a gang beating on a company that rips off customers and advertises falsely. Take pictures of that stuff and copies of your receipts Carrie, and hold on to that AG telephone number until you're completely satisfied.




Carrie said:


> Success!
> 
> I received a voicemail from someone at Zaftique the other day saying that they just wanted to check in, and if I still wanted to return the clothes they would be happy to refund my express shipping charges, though that's not their usual procedure, etc., etc., and they do have a "no hassle" return policy (oy), and hoped I'd take advantage of it if I wanted to. (I do, I just hadn't returned the clothes yet, as I wasn't sure if I'd need to keep them as evidence). So the moral of the story is - it's a shame it took all of this to get them to respond appropriately, but I have no doubt that that phone call occurred as a direct result of this thread and everyone's responses. That's pretty powerful stuff, the fact that we as a community can make a difference in someone's customer service practices!!
> 
> So thank you Sandie and Conrad, for allowing this thread to remain despite Zaftique's complaints, and thanks so much to all of you who posted your outrage here!! And Zaftique, thank you for pulling your heads out of your asses long enough to make a solid business decision - here's hoping you'll remember this thread the next time you have the opportunity to disappoint a customer.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 27, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I doubt these people gave a rats ass about the people in this thread, you or your ruined party plans Carrie.



Well, yes, but the possibility of contacting the Attorney General's office was mentioned in *this* thread, so that counts. I wouldn't have known to contact them had I not posted here and had not people posted suggestions for action to take. 

I don't think the company cares about the people in this thread, either, and I never meant to imply that we changed the way they felt about their customers. But we raised a ruckus and got good results - I'll take it.


----------

